

ACM ICPC 2010 World Finals - helwr
http://77.41.63.3/icpc2010/finals.html

======
OmniLarry
From Petr Mitrichev, one of the best programming contest programmers in the
world, if not the best.

~~~
ja27
Here's his TopCoder profile:
[http://www.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr=10574...](http://www.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr=10574855)

More complete results here:
[http://cm.baylor.edu/ICPCWiki/Wiki.jsp;jsessionid=DDAD0FF793...](http://cm.baylor.edu/ICPCWiki/Wiki.jsp;jsessionid=DDAD0FF7938BF90C73C0D917AF29F681?page=Results%20World%20Finals%202010)

